# KDE 3.4

## TheRelevator

Ich würde gerne auf KDE 3.4 umsteigen, daher zwei Fragen:

- Reicht es aus, ~/.kde zu sichern, falls irgendwas nicht klappt und ich später zu 3.3 zurück will? Oder brauche ich noch weitere Verzeichnisse mit Einstellungen etc.?

- Wie sage ich portage, daß ich für alle KDE 3.4 Pakete das USE flag ~x86 will?

DANKE!

----------

## benjamin200

Hi TheRelevator

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reicht es aus, ~/.kde zu sichern, falls irgendwas nicht klappt und ich später zu 3.3 zurück will? Oder brauche ich noch weitere Verzeichnisse mit Einstellungen etc.? 
> 
> 

 

Sollte ausreichen, für den User. Zurück kannst du  immer (musst halt neukompilieren).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sage ich portage, daß ich für alle KDE 3.4 Pakete das USE flag ~x86 will? 
> 
> 

 

einfach in die /etc/portage/package.unmask aufnehmen  :Smile: 

Gruß,[/b]

Benjamin

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> einfach in die /etc/portage/package.unmask aufnehmen 

 

Nicht /etc/portage/packages.keywords?  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht /etc/portage/packages.keywords?
> 
> 

 

Kommt drauf an wie sie maskiert sind.

----------

## Lenz

Nein, mittlerweile muss es nur noch in package.keywords. Nur kde-base/kdewebdev wurde wieder hardmasked, da es ein Problem mit Quanta gibt. Also kdewebdev in package.unmask und package.keywords, den rest nur in package.keywords.

Gruß,

Lenz

----------

## dek

 *Quote:*   

> - Wie sage ich portage, daß ich für alle KDE 3.4 Pakete das USE flag ~x86 will?

 

```
cd /usr/portage/kde-base

for i in `ls`; do echo "kde-base/$i ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done;
```

Spart eine Menge Tiparbeit.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

oder wenn man kein Update vorhat, einfach mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS emergen.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av kde-meta

Autsch, nicht hauen!  :Wink: 

Chris

----------

## just-linux

@ChrisM87 

Hehe, wieso sollen wir dich schlagen?  :Wink:  Stimmt doch deine Antwort  :Wink: 

@The Relevator

Du kannst dir auch einfach dei benötigten Einträge aus /usr/portage/profile/package.mask in deine /etc/portage/package.keywords kopieren. Die Pakete wurden bei mir nicht in die world eingetragen. So konnte ich sie anschliessend mit den Einträgen aus der package.keywors ergänzen. 

Greets

----------

## UncleOwen

 *just-linux wrote:*   

> @ChrisM87 
> 
> Hehe, wieso sollen wir dich schlagen?  Stimmt doch deine Antwort 

 

Leute, schreibt nicht so'n Scheiss, nachher glaubt das noch jemand. Da könnt ihr noch so viele Smileys dranmachen.

----------

## schachti

(Bitte nicht als Quengelei oder Ungeduld mißverstehen): Gibt es eine Aussage der Devs, wann ungefähr damit zu rechnen ist, daß KDE 3.4 als stable markiert wird? Ich würde eigentlich noch so lange warten wollen, wenn das aber noch Monate dauern sollte, steige ich vielleicht trotz ~x86 schon vorher um...

----------

## Kuhrscher

Mach doch, ich hatte auch keine Lust darauf zu warten, dass KDE als stable markiert wird. Zumindest als ~amd64 gibt das da auch keine Probleme... Erfahrungsgemäß dauert das so einen knappen Monat (wenn keine schwerwiegenden Probleme auftreten), bis ein neues Programm stable wird... Ich denke mal das wird bei KDE 3.4 ähnlich sein. Ist ja so direkt kein Securityfix, oder?

----------

## schachti

 *dek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i in `ls`; do echo "kde-base/$i ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done;
> ...

 

Wäre das folgende nicht besser?

```

for i in `ls`; do echo "~kde-base/$i" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done;

```

----------

## schachti

Sorry, erst denken, dann schreiben - das ist natürlich Unfug.  :Embarassed: 

----------

